# Char-broil gas smoker opinions



## scotsman1886 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all.

I currently use a small Cookshack electic and am very happy with it. I am thinking I need bigger though so I am looking.

I saw the Char-Broil propane smoker at walmart and am considering it.

Questions,,,,Are these worth the money?

How much gas will I be using? I'm thinkin 6 hours of running it will use alot of gas.

Any input would b great


----------



## scotsman1886 (Jun 17, 2010)

I just realised there might be more than one. It is a verticle box smoker


----------



## rott (Jun 17, 2010)

I have one and it works great I am very happy with it. It does go threw a tank of gas fast but so would your grill if you cooked on it for 10 hours. Hope this help I am new hear also and have learend alot over the last couple months

Dale


----------



## ga.rick (Jun 17, 2010)

hey scottsman 1886,

my uncle bought a used cb600x we fired that rascal up couldn't get it to go above 170 degrees, imho the water pan/wood chip holder  is a bad design.

we ditched it put in a grate with lava rock used a steel woodchip box on top of the rock, put a breadpan in for the water and added a new thermometor . the smoker works excellent now holding 225 to 250 with only about thirty percent of the dial turned up.

don't know if you are talking about this model or not. hope this helps!

good smokn from heatstruck ga.


----------



## wiredbob (Jul 14, 2010)

I have one I bought two years ago.  You can read the thread I just ended about the problem I had with the burner.  I also had/have a problem with heat loss the increased the propane usage.  The thermometer on mine is off by more than 70 degrees.  The bottom is rusted out and the drawer is severally rusted.  (this is my fault I didn't cover it and water settled in bottom)  The water pan and chip cup on mine is one piece that set between the burner and the smoking chamber.  It blocks any direct heat entering the smoke chamber.  This causes using more propane than I wanted to use.  I have modified it to make it work for me but I recomend you benefit from my experience and look closely at details when deciding what to buy.


----------



## 55499 (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought one a couple months ago, used it a couple times so far...be safe dealing with propane!!!  I think it works well for the money though, but I invested in a Maverick - ET73 because the thermometer on the door is off by at least 50 to 70 degrees, this is really due to a bad location of where the thermometer is located, so without some thermometer help you can't really tell what your temperature is at.

Other than that though I would recommend it as a starter unit only, it does run through a fair amount of propane too, but it gets the job done and you get some great food off it.


----------

